# 3d tv



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

We are about to replace or TV with a Samsung 40" flat screen LED HD 3D thingy-whatnot as this spec

Q1) is 3D TV a viable item or is it a passing phase? Is it worth while getting a 3D TV or is it only going to be a gimic...

Q2) with the specs of the TV we are thinking of, is thee anything that is lacking or that we have to watch out for?

We are also considering a blue-ray player to go with it.

Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I think I'd wait for the next generation of 3D sets before buying one.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the 3d isnt bad i seen one setup at sears dept store.my best advice would be to go and try to see one in action somewhere.then make the decision for yourself if its worth it or not.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Pharoah. I have seen 3D running from a blue-ray disk. I was very impressed with the picture quality, both 3D and live HD.

Here in the UK, we have recently changed over from the old analogue system to the digital one. All our TVs at home use set top boxes to receive and convert the digital signal. This is a pain in the whatnot!.

The real question is not the quality but is 3D a gimmick, a fad that will only last a couple of years (Like the old cinema 3D films...)

I don't mind spending the extra cash to get 3D etc but not if this time next year, 3D is dead.

The fact that we have never had HD or 3D TV, we don't really know what to look out for...Hence my two questions.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

HD is here to stay, 3D comes and goes.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks EB - Understood about HD - we are buying HD sets for the bedrooms. It was just that the TV in the sitting room is where we are _thinking_ of 3D as well


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The next generation of HD and 3D sets will be out in a couple of months. Keep in mind all 3D sets are HD sets. I would expect to see improvements in 3D technology.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I too think it will be a short lived fad.

BG


----------



## dcsretro (Nov 21, 2010)

3D technoogy has been around for a very long time and as ebackhus states above, it comes and goes. 

Call me cynical but this latest offering is merely to get those with too much money (and not enough sense? Sorry DonaldG, not direct at you honest! :1angel to part with their hard earned cash whilst we wait for this:

[url]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1282604/Hologram-TVs-IN-action-development.html[/URL]

By all means get the best HD set money can buy, but I wouldn't bother with 3D! But then, what do I know, I bought a Video2000 player back in the day.... :upset:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I don't know if 3D will stick around but the demo's I saw were very entertaining. I'm just not sure if watching things fly at me full time would be tiresome or not. :4-dontkno 

That said, on the plus side, the mfgr's are putting 3D in their newest and best sets. They all do regular 2D HD extremely well so you're not really loosing anything. 

On the negative side, you still have to buy the glasses - one for each viewer, and content is very limited. You probably need a new Blu-ray player also as the older ones may not play the 3D disks. (Don't know about this either - then why am I posting, you ask? :laugh: ) 

If I were buying a new set now, I'd probably not go 3D. I'd wait for the second generation of sets to come along (3-6 months - these things spawn quicker than rabbits) before making that purchase.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think 3D is at the Betamax/VHS stage with competing solutions. If you go for the wrong one now, it might not be fully supported in 2 years time. I would wait until they can agree on one format that doesn't require glasses, can be viewed by several people from all angles at the same time, and the prices come down.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Not gonna chime in on 3D, I have no experience (or really any interest) in it.

As far as your "might buy a blu ray player" comment, I'll throw this out there:

Build yourself a decent HTPC. The cost will be more over all, but having a movie server, DVR, internet radio tuner, web browser, etc.. hooked to your TV is really an awesomely useful thing. Best part is you can lose all the other boxes and just keep one for all your HT needs. Newegg has had some great deals on BD-ROM/DVD/CD combo players lately, too.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 9, 2004)

I recently bought a new TV and considered getting a 3D TV. 

I did not buy one, primarily because not only is there a lack of content, but much of the content that does exist is very poorly done where instead of really looking 3D, everything looks like paper doll cutouts. I also don't care to deliberately select content merely by whether it is in 3D or not as it is a superficial feature and really only a gimmick at present.

I would wait several years before investing in this technology.


----------



## check_up (Dec 15, 2010)

Well the question is really - is 3D a passing phase or is it here to stay. I honestly believe it is here to stay. Just look at the previews of up and coming new movies to be released, they are in 3D. The Samsung C8000 will also convert existing TV programing to 3D and DVD movies also. If you do get a 3D TV I would recommend a Plasma due to the quality of the picture( better than any LED or LCD), 1 ns response time and the 600Hz refresh


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

check_up said:


> Well the question is really - is 3D a passing phase or is it here to stay.


That was the question & it was that one that made me hold fire. We have decided to buy after Christmas when the prices will drop (we hope).

We will probably go for a 3D buy still not 100% decided.

Thanks to everyone who responded :wave:


----------

